# Saw this for sale on CL: new Hanwha 240 watt solar panels for $90 per panel



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

I came across this when surfing CL today:
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/mat/6140034831.html

For those who don't want to click on the link:
Lookin' to make some free electricity?
Well I have a few pallet crates full of NEW Hanwha 240 watt solar panels, selling FULL CRATES of 20 panels for $90 per panel X 20 panels in each crate = $1800.
If you need less than 20 panels, get a buddy to go in on it with you so you can buy the full crate!
These crates are still factory-sealed (with factory warranty!) and I don't want to start opening them up to sell onesey-twosey, sorry.
Contact me above or 916, six seven six, three seven five two.
Thanks!

I don't know the seller, have no dog in the fight, nor gain any thing from this. Some assemble required. Batteries not included. Not for children under 5 years of age.
A few more months in future I would check this out, but I need to design my system first, then purchase the panels and components; not the other way around.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

*Here's the skinny on who this is:*

*JaysEnergy.com*

_Company Description
If you are looking for containers of U.S made solar pv equipment at the best wholesale prices, call JaysEnergy.com wholesale sales office. Thank you!
Company Information
Contact Person:Mr. Jay Granat
Department:Sales
Telephone:I won't advertise for him
Fax:
Zip:95926
Business Type:Trading
Year Established:2007
Number Of Employees:1-5
Trade Capacity:Export Percentage:
Main Products:U.s. Made Solar Pv Panels With 25 Year Warranty, For $0.99 A Watt For Full Pallet 
Quantities!, 
Address:1Chico, Chico, CA, USA
Main Markets:Americas_

This is a very interesting site, it appears that he is dealing in many manufacturers of solar panels at good prices, it may even be a great deal for anyone in the West US to make a trip to Chico to pick them up to avoid the shipping charges.

*Rancher*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, that's really cheap! My Renogy panels are due in Thursday, so too bad, so sad for me.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Wow, that's really cheap! My Renogy panels are due in Thursday, so too bad, so sad for me.


I know that's why I added to the OP original, this one man operation (looks like a one man operation), even has panels for $0.15/Watt.

Can you say affordable Solar?

*Rancher*


----------

